# Oberon Link



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

oooo! LOOK at that Oberon link at the top! You know what this means, don't you? 

It means I can browse Oberon MUCH more easily!  

patrisha


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It sure does! Dangerous, isn't it? LOL.

L


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Who? What? Where? I don't see it... I want the link too!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Look in the upper right hand corner, it will cycle through to Oberon!

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That's the first thing I noticed when I logged on this morning.  It's so bright and colorful and inviting.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, and it lets me get to this link soooooo easily:


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Betsy - you NEED a purple ROH!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

this is a little too tempting


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

On my screen, the Tree of Life cover looks red in the link (I know they don't make it in red, just checked thanks to the convenient link  ), and OMG, it's gorgeous!!!!!! I can't decide wether I'm really disappointed that they don't make ToL in red, or actually really relieved  ...

Probably better that way though (grumbling, trying to convince myself that anyway, I already have an Oberon cover, and why would I need a second one?)... But if they ever do end up making ToL in red, I'm in trouble - as I know that I will be very good at enabling myself (funnily, I've never had any difficulty doing that  )!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Does this mean that KB is getting a bit of money for going through the link?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, and it lets me get to this link soooooo easily:


You're weaking..I can feel it


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, the banner looks pretty good.


----------



## Chey (Feb 11, 2009)

ok.. I am just not seeing it.  The banner I see is for the Stylz...    I must be as blind as a bat..


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

The link is there.....Stylz is one.....each time you click to a new page take a look.  Eventually you will see it!

Yes, does this mean that KB gets some money if we click on the link??  I mean, Betsy NEEDS that last shove towards her purple ROH.  If her purchase helps support KB, I mean....


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Try hitting the refresh button repeatedly. On my computer, it scrolls through all the different possibilities.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Yes, does this mean that KB gets some money if we click on the link?? I mean, Betsy NEEDS that last shove towards her purple ROH. If her purchase helps support KB, I mean....


Yes if only to support KindleBoards...


----------



## Chey (Feb 11, 2009)

OK.. great!  I had to refresh 3 times before it showed up..   Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> The link is there.....Stylz is one.....each time you click to a new page take a look. Eventually you will see it!
> 
> Yes, does this mean that KB gets some money if we click on the link?? I mean, Betsy NEEDS that last shove towards her purple ROH. If her purchase helps support KB, I mean....





intinst said:


> Yes if only to support KindleBoards...


Soooo bad. 

Betsy


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

We are SOOOO here for you, Betsy!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Oberon doesn't have a referral or affiliate program... unfortunately! But they get a ton of sales from this site and so are 'giving back' by paying us to display that banner ad. Thanks, Oberon!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Oberon!!!

Betsy


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

That is good Harvey!  After I enabled a coworker to get a Kindle then join here, she told me that she had problems finding Oberon's website!  I don't know why or how but she is a smart lady so having the banner up there would have helped her a lot!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> That is good Harvey! After I enabled a coworker to get a Kindle then join here, she told me that she had problems finding Oberon's website! I don't know why or how but she is a smart lady so having the banner up there would have helped her a lot!


I think people try to just put Oberon.com instead of Oberondesign.com


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

The banner is great!  Doesn't it look like Betsy is weakening?  ROH, ROH, ROH..... it's calling her.


----------

